# Tapatalk app not working right



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Updated your phone lately?


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

It’s actually only about two months old.
Running ios 11.4.1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Those images were probably hosted at Photobucket. A while back they made changes to stop hosting images offsite for some reason.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

If I do the actual web view, it says that those images have been blocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheBigAndy said:


> If I do the actual web view, it says that those images have been blocked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, by photobucket.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

How are other people looking at them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheBigAndy said:


> How are other people looking at them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They aren’t. You are looking at images from 2016. At some point well after they were posted the hosting company stop serving to outside websites.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

This is from just less than a day ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigAndy (Nov 15, 2018)

It was like that the first time I looked it, minutes after it was posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That’s a different story. I can see those images perfectly fine. If they are blocked from you when using both Tapatalk and a web browser, the problem must be on your end.


----------



## seoziw22 (Nov 30, 2018)

If I do the actual web view, it says that those images have been blocked.
Thank You


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t even know what Tapatalk is. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

99cents said:


> I don’t even know what Tapatalk is. Ignorance is bliss.


Your missing out

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

trentonmakes said:


> Your missing out
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I’m okay with that  .

You’re the guy who put a ladder in a hole anyway .


----------

